# JCM 800 Alternatives



## ArtDecade (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey guys (and gals)...

I am looking for an amp that can cop some of those classic *JCM 800* tones, like Scott Ian, John Norum, Nuno Bettencourt, etc. But, I don't need 100w (or even 50w). Are there any _low powered_ amps out there that I can start to look at? I would prefer something with an effects loop, but I won't lose sleep over not having one. Options, options, options... Thanks!


----------



## Deliverowned (Jun 11, 2012)

Jet city blackstar laneys?!


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 11, 2012)

Are all of those based on the 800? The Laney amps I have played always sounded closer to the 900s (or like modded 800s). I don't know anything about Jet City though.


----------



## Atomshipped (Jun 11, 2012)

Everyone seems to like Blackstar for that... They have heads and combos available in 1W/5W/20W/50W/100W/200W. The HT series is cheaper and available with low wattage where the Series One is better and more versatile and has Dynamic Power Reduction to get down to low wattage (not sure how or how well it actually works).

Jet City is based on Soldano.


----------



## mniel8195 (Jun 11, 2012)

the blackstar is going to sound better than a new jcm800 out of the box forsure. As far as old jcm800...maybe 1/10 sound magical. i would get the blackstar. Great build and great value.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 11, 2012)

Another good one is the Peavey Windsor. Can be found really cheap, too.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 11, 2012)

Any rack preamps get in this range? Like the RockMaster?


----------



## Zado (Jun 11, 2012)

+1 on the blackstar,HT series.


----------



## orange1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Check out the Orange AD 30. Use to miss my 100 watt jcm 800 but not any more.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 11, 2012)

Why not the Marshall JMP-1 with an AMT Tube Cake or one of the EHX pedal power amps? Or if you already have a power amp, just grab the JMP-1.


----------



## artmachine (Jun 11, 2012)

I know you're looking for lower watt amps, but you should reallyyy check out peavey VTM's and butchers. Both amps are extremely similar to 800s and marshall even made peavey stop making both amps because of how similar they were. They can be found for between $150 and $300 on the reg. The VTM has a 60 watt version too. They pop up on craigslist all the time and both are available on guitarcenter.com's used section right now. Also look into sovtek MIGs. There are 50, 60 and 100 watt versions and those amps are also supposed to be very similar to 800s.


----------



## noUser01 (Jun 11, 2012)

Blackstar HT Series do a great job of doing that Marshall tone. They come in 1, 5, 20, 40, 50, 60 and 100 watt versions. The company was started by a couple of ex-Marshall employees if I remember correctly.

Marshall JMP-1 preamp could also do that for ya. 

Splawn amps are very much modeled off of the hot-rodded Marshall tone.

And don't forget the AMT series pedals, they have a preamp pedal (M1?) that is modeled off a JCM 800 I believe, though it could be a 900.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ian and Nuno both use Randall's now. Maybe look into those? They're more American voiced, but they apparently found something they liked.


----------



## adadglgmut (Jun 11, 2012)

Splawn and Hiwatt get my vote for Marshall type tones. Blackstar does some cool stuff too, but I wouldn't bother with anything lower than their Series One and Artisan lines. Didn't dig the HT-20 or 100.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 11, 2012)

Randyrhoads123 said:


> Ian and Nuno both use Randall's now. Maybe look into those? They're more American voiced, but they apparently found something they liked.



This. Look for an old Randall RM20 + the SL+ model. Thats their JCM-voice module and it's supposed to also be a bit ganier I believe. Otherwise, since you want Scott's tone, get the RM20 + the 1987 or The Nuts module, which are his signature ones. The 1987 is based on his old JCM800 + TC Line Driver/Booster tones and The Nuts is based on his modern tone.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Jun 12, 2012)

+1 on the blackstar stuff. Ive played the HT series and thought it sounded very good. Def a Marshall-type of tone. I was impressed.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 12, 2012)

JCM1?


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 12, 2012)

Bugera 1990 INFINIUM (please guys, dont stone me for that one! lol) I have heard these in person and to my ears they dont sound any different than an 800. Just like others state time and time again tho, when dealing with Bugera, MAKE SURE you get the warranty!! I can vouch for their customer service being fantastic tho


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jun 12, 2012)

It's a shame you're not in Australia! There is a guy here with an amp company called Valvetone who is making a JCM800 preamp and running a 30w power section. The samples I have heard so far are amazing.

AFAIK his amps are made for Aussie voltage (nominal 230v) and might require a step-up transformer depending on your local voltage. 

His website is fairly minimal, but you can find some more info on the amp on the Aussie Guitar Gear Heads forum. The amp is called "Master Jim" and can be found in the "In The Shed" section. His amps are handmade to a standard I have not seen anywhere else, ever. They are works of art, and every one of his amplifiers that I have heard has sounded amazing. 

Worth checking out if you don't mind not being able to try before you buy.


----------



## Chris O (Jun 12, 2012)

I had a Friedman-modded Jet City JCA20 that kicked MAJOR ass. It had the BE mod with sat switch (Jose), and loop. Got it for $550, and it was as good as the Metro Plexi I had with the same mods done to it.


----------



## op1e (Jun 12, 2012)

Call me crazy, but I've been gassing for a Bugera 1960 Infinium ever since I rediscovered stoner rock. Would love to try a plexi style amp with different power tube combinations. That thing is 150w though, with no multi-watt switch.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 12, 2012)

SimulAnalog Guitar Suite

Use the JCM900 and the tube screamer VST, with you DAW.

They sound fantastic. No amp needed, just an interface.


----------



## SSK0909 (Jun 13, 2012)

Laney VH100R. Tested it against my 86 JCM800 for an hour.

The Laney could sound 95% like the 800, but had a stellar clean channel and much more versatility allround. Went home with the Laney and sold the 800 the very next month 

Oh.. skipped the non 100W thing, sorry. Early in the morning here


----------



## traditional (Jun 13, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> JCM1?



This. Wait for the new anniversary 1-watt JCM800 Marshall are putting out. There are clips around, and they sound good.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 13, 2012)

ArtDecade said:


> Any rack preamps get in this range? Like the RockMaster?


JMP1 can get you all the Marshall sounds for 300ish tops used on ebay.


----------



## Ishan (Jun 13, 2012)

The Bugera 1990 is a JCM900 clone, not an 800 but it's based on the 900 SL-X IIRC.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 13, 2012)

Ishan said:


> The Bugera 1990 is a JCM900 clone, not an 800 but it's based on the 900 SL-X IIRC.



It's based on the JCM900 4100 actually. For better or worse.


----------



## Ishan (Jun 13, 2012)

My memory sucks  It's for worse IMO  I'm curious trying one out honestly.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jun 13, 2012)

I sold my 800 

Bought a Mesa Stiletto 

All round disapoint. 

A friend lent me a 900.... 

... I miss my 800...



On a side note, a friend recorded some bands and I asked him about the great guitar tone he got on their records. After many months and many beers he revealed the secret;

*JMP-1's recording outs*

Once I knew no valves and cabs were involved, once again... 

Now, I don't know how well a JMP-1 would stand up to impulses, reamps and the like available today, but those records he made had some great guitar tones, which translated well across a variety of playback systems.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 13, 2012)

You do realize the JMP-1 is a tube preamp, right?


----------



## CreamedBeef (Jun 22, 2012)

my JCM 800 Alternative is the Mustard tiger on the right


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 22, 2012)

CreamedBeef said:


> my JCM 800 Alternative is the Mustard tiger on the right



If only they were common to find...


----------



## glpg80 (Jun 23, 2012)

Not a JCM-800 per-say, but i recommend a Treynor YBA-1

JTM-45 based, cheap as dirt, huge transformers, and easily modable to JCM 800 specs


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Jun 23, 2012)

the Jet City stuff are Soldano-based... and Soldano's were basically hot-rodded Marshalls, so there ya go.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 23, 2012)

I feel like an idiot for not remembering this:

You can find a Laney AOR or Pro-tube from the 80's. It's basiclaly a hot-rodded JCM800 with a bit of the Laney flavor. They made a 30-watt version that would probably do what you need.


----------



## schecter4life (Jun 23, 2012)

how bout a bugera 1990, im pretty sure its modeled after the jcm800, or maybe the jcm900, either way if your after that signature marshall tone you cant beat them at $450 new all tube


----------



## Zado (Jun 23, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I feel like an idiot for not remembering this:
> 
> You can find a Laney AOR or Pro-tube from the 80's. It's basiclaly a hot-rodded JCM800 with a bit of the Laney flavor. They made a 30-watt version that would probably do what you need.


yeah,great amp and definitely cheap!


> the Jet City stuff are Soldano-based... and Soldano's were basically hot-rodded Marshalls, so there ya go.


i tried one,it didn't sound very marshall-esque to me aftel all


----------



## budda (Jun 23, 2012)

Soldano based =/= marshall JCM800 tones


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 23, 2012)

schecter4life said:


> how bout a bugera 1990, im pretty sure its modeled after the jcm800, or maybe the jcm900, either way if your after that signature marshall tone you cant beat them at $450 new all tube



A JCM900 Dual Reverb isn't all tube, and neither is the 1990, I believe since it's modeled after the JCM900 DR. They have diode clipping in the preamp section. It'll sound different then a JCM800. 

I believe the JCM900 in the series that sounds remotely close to the JCM800 is the JCM900 MKIII, which sounds more like the 2205/2210 then the 2203/2204 that OP most likely wants.

With that said, though, the 1990/JCM900 DR are REALLY good for thrash. 

And yeah, about the JCA, I think you're going to pull 5150/6505 or Recto tones out of that before you pull JCM800 ones.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm looking more and more into the Carvin X100B. They seem to do some pretty good 800-type tones. Plus, you can switch them down to 25 watts.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 23, 2012)

I heard lots of good things about the X100B, but I never really heard anyone praise the watt drop feature.


----------



## Rook (Jun 23, 2012)

The H&K Duotone is IMO a better JCM800 than the original JCM800's 

Not exactly low power though.


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Jun 23, 2012)

budda said:


> Soldano based =/= marshall JCM800 tones



I didn't say it was 'a clone of a JCM800', I said the whole Soldano thing got started as a hot-rodded(key phrase) Marshall type of amp, since people wanted more gain than an 800 is naturally gonna give em, hence everyone running Tube Screamers, SD-1s, etc. into em. (Even when you wind em up deafeningly loud, which you pretty much NEED to, an 800 isn't the high-gain monster some people believe.) They wanted more 'umph' from the amp itself without having to goose it... which is also why Marshall put in the extra wizardry into the 900s.

I find it funny how people whine about diodes in the 900s but have no qualms about sticking a Tube Screamer in front of an 800.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 23, 2012)

I may be wrong, but arent Sovtek Migs 800 clones?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 23, 2012)

Blasphemer said:


> I may be wrong, but arent Sovtek Migs 800 clones?



I believe the MIG 100 is a darker-sounding 2203 clone. Everything below is a Bassman or JTM clone.


----------



## BabUShka (Jun 24, 2012)

If your into racks, then I'd imagine that a good Marshall-based preamp and a poweramp than can be scaled down to 1-2-5-7 W could do the trick.
Remember than both preamps and poweramps affect the sound, but the main power comes from the poweramp. 
I guess Mesa have some poweramps than can be scaled down to low wattage, i wont recommend any though because of my lack of experience with rack.


----------



## wakjob (Jun 24, 2012)

Holy crap, someone needs to write the definitive thread on 80's & 90's Marshalls and sticky it. Lot's of misinformation/misunderstanding here.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 24, 2012)

wakjob said:


> Holy crap, someone needs to write the definitive thread on 80's & 90's Marshalls and sticky it. Lot's of misinformation/misunderstanding here.



I'd agree, but the want for Marshalls here isn't... very high. 

And there was this guide on the Marshall Forum that was pretty decent. Only problem is that it doesn't include the Mosfets, the 9000-series preamps, the JMP-1 preamp, Valvestates, and JCM2000 amps.

The MarshallForum Guide to Marshall Amps - Marshall Amp Forum


----------

